# Gravity Fed Smokers: Stumps XL Baby



## cman55 (Dec 26, 2014)

Well, I finally got wifey to agree on a gravity fed smoker for my bday in 2015. As I'll be turning the big 60, something special I think is called for. So, I've been doing my homework and have narrowed it down to these two smokers. Both have their good points. There's a price differential that I did factor in however, I wonder if in this case, you'll get what you pay for. 

Both seem to be of a very similar design. Both boast a good amount of insulation which IMO is crucial as I live in a northern state and our winters are both cold and long. My OKJ does great until the temps drop below 50. That's when I cover Joe up and put him to sleep for the winter. 

So, my question is a simple one: If any of you have some preference, suggestions or advice, I'd love to see them. Both of these smokers come with a hefty price tag so I really need to get this one right. Especially with wifey involved as she is CFO of the house. :)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## cman55 (Jan 20, 2015)

Follow up... I'll be bringing the XL Baby home this weekend! I figure on a 6hr burn in to get it seasoned just right. Got a brisket vacuumed sealed on ice to break in the XL with. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Now the only question that remains... DigiQ or not to DigiQ...?


----------



## cman55 (Jan 27, 2015)

Not sure why Stumps named this the "baby" XL. This thing is a beast of a smoker! 450lbs of smoking goodness!

It took 4 men and a forklift to get baby in the trailer..













XL%20on%20trailer_zpskofpyoag.jpg



__ cman55
__ Jan 27, 2015







Finally got Baby on the deck!













XL20on20deck202_zpsfefyciei.jpg



__ cman55
__ Jan 27, 2015








Getting ready for seasoning:













XL20greased20before20seasoning_zpsfuz3nebr.jpg



__ cman55
__ Jan 27, 2015


















XL20greased20before20seasoning20amp20shelves_zpsvu



__ cman55
__ Jan 27, 2015







Finish and ready for the first smoke!













XL20after20seasoning_zps5dlbt7nl_1.jpg



__ cman55
__ Jan 27, 2015


















20150127_135408_zpsi8yncjjo.jpg



__ cman55
__ Jan 27, 2015








I got a 9lb pork butt already on standby for the Superbowl. I'll hold off on the brisket for a bit yet.  Can't wait to fire this sucker up! The outfit I bought this from gave me a really good deal on the DigiQ too. 

 If anyone has some helpful suggestions as to how best to use "baby", I'd love to hear from you!

Happy Smoking!


----------



## rfhd69 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice setup!  That's gonna produce some great BBQ


----------

